# Non-responsive script



## Andreos (Feb 11, 2011)

_http://cdn.canonrumors.com/wp-content/themes/magnet/js/wp-highlight_src.js_

This script fraks with Firefox on all three of my computers from Win XP through Win7.

I have to use AdBlock+ to block it or else it locks up FF for 20 seconds or more every time I go to http://www.canonrumors.com

I tried it on several other computers that I don't own - SAME THING!

I am sure I am not the only one encountering this issue - why not fix it?? It's causing you loss of revenue! (ADBlock+ is ON whenever I am on this site!)


----------



## bvukich (Feb 11, 2011)

I normally use Chrome, but I just tested with Firefox 3.6.16 on Linux (Fedora 14) and I see no delays.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefox 3.6 on windows 7 64 bit. Never a issue. I turned off the default popup blocker and ads appeared instantly, its very fast.


----------

